

Chrome 35 Beta adds DirectWrite font rendering on Windows - Daiz
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20140412/google-chrome-35-beta-adds-much-needed-directwrite-font-rendering-on-windows/

======
Daiz
In case it's not clear from the article, this is _the_ thing that will fix
awful webfont rendering in Chrome for Windows. It's something I've been
waiting for a long time, and it's finally becoming reality. I very much look
forward to the day this will be enabled by default.

~~~
Koahku
FINALLY!

What else can we say?

